# Terns and Reds



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Can Ternetzis and reds breed? Ternetzis are technically yellow natts but have adopted the name "Ternetzi," right? Has there been any instances of them breeding?


----------



## 10RedBellyPiranhas (Aug 24, 2003)

i heard about the two breeding and making super reds i am going to true it.

-Steve


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

IMO I dont think that is how super reds are produced. Super reds i think are just a variant of the common rbp.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I DONT think tern + red = super red either. Is there any evidence? I think highly unlikely. But back to the question, can ternz and reds breed?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

As far as I know, super reds come from northern Brasil, and terns from southern Brasil/northern Argentina, so that would make it impossible.

Super reds are just plain reds, which got their coloration from the chemical make-up of their home range's water (I think)...


----------



## dpwright (Aug 17, 2003)

:nod: have no idea about terns,reds







...are you gonna' try it?


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

its not impossible, but imagine if you did...


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

that guy was obviously joking when he said that a tern and a red made a super red. Dont listen to those type of people. Anyways, Im not saying it cant be done, but it sounds unlikely.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Both southern population nattereri (commonly known as ternetzi) and Amazonian nattereri (called red-bellies) are the same species, simply a variant. No reason why they can't interbreed.


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Ok so yellow + red = orange??







j/k But would it be possible to get different color combinations by mixing them?


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Hastatus, is there any evidence of offspring? In your opinion, what variation of color would the offspring produce?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Both southern population nattereri (commonly known as ternetzi) and Amazonian nattereri (called red-bellies) are the same species, simply a variant. No reason why they can't interbreed.


 is there any pictures that would indicate this happening? thanks


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

v4p0r said:


> Ok so yellow + red = orange??:laugh: j/k


So tern + regular natt = piraya?







j/k as well!
btw: piraya's natural range is somewhat halfway between Amazon and tern's range (well, kinda...)


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

that would be interesting to see the outcome on this.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> K Posted on Sep 21 2003, 12:25 AM
> QUOTE (hastatus @ Sep 20 2003, 12:47 PM)
> Both southern population nattereri (commonly known as ternetzi) and Amazonian nattereri (called red-bellies) are the same species, simply a variant. No reason why they can't interbreed.
> 
> is there any pictures that would indicate this happening? thanks


You'd have to contact Real TV and have them stake out cameras from one river to the next to catch them jumping back and forth during breeding to verify this.







Otherwise, I go by Bud Guyer experience on breeding ternetzi and his reports of cross-breeding varients. They produce red bellies with the gold on the gills sometimes dominent.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Where can I find these reports on breeding pygo or serra piranhas? It seems you have a wealth of info on breeding, and yes I know thats why you are a piranha expert







I'd like to get my hands on a copy of these reports to read. Are they available for purchase?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> tecknik Posted on Sep 22 2003, 07:57 AM
> Where can I find these reports on breeding pygo or serra piranhas? It seems you have a wealth of info on breeding, and yes I know thats why you are a piranha expert I'd like to get my hands on a copy of these reports to read. Are they available for purchase?


 Much of it is posted via OPEFE others is just knowledge handed down by semi-professional breeders. Nothing put in writing other than what I have shared via the old newsletter I used to publish, Pira-News2000 (discontinued) and now here at Pfury.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > K Posted on Sep 21 2003, 12:25 AM
> > QUOTE (hastatus @ Sep 20 2003, 12:47 PM)
> > Both southern population nattereri (commonly known as ternetzi) and Amazonian nattereri (called red-bellies) are the same species, simply a variant. No reason why they can't interbreed.
> >
> ...


 i have contacted realtv..there yet to respond to my numerous calls


----------

